
Thoughts on Flash - shawndumas
http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/#
======
simonh
To put it in context, this open letter was the month before Google's demo
debacle at "Flash Camp" in May that year, when every attempt to demo Flash
running on Android resulted in a browser crash.

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/7709473/Disastro...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/7709473/Disastrous-
Flash-demo-heaps-further-embarrassment-on-Adobe.html)

A lot of the comments in that thread would have been posted before that.

------
krelian
Original discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1304310>

~~~
ugh
What’s interesting is that much of the discussion focuses on Apple’s
insistence on C, C++, and Objective-C. Apple did backpedal on that issue.
Using Flash for apps is now no more a problem.

Most commentators seem to have recognized even then where Jobs had a point and
where he absolutely did not.

It sure doesn’t look like it today but if you take the wider view it almost
seems as if Apple and Adobe both moved away from their extreme positions to
met somewhere in the middle: Flash for apps is ok, Flash on the web is not.

Most of Jobs’ letter is about the web. Some, however, is about apps. In the
end you could probably say that he was only two thirds correct.

